
Delta built the more efficient TSA checkpoints that the TSA couldn't - yoo1I
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/26/11793238/delta-tsa-checkpoint-innovation-lane-atlanta
======
rdlecler1
The Netherlands also has a similar system and can route bins accordingly.
There was a big line but it moved very very quickly compared to what I'd see
in the US.

------
takno
Wow. That's exactly how a bunch of the lines in the uk have worked for some
time. So glad that it turns out to have been invented by delta after the fact

~~~
pedalpete
You say "a bunch of lines" do you know why not all?

